# What are your biggest struggles right now when trying to get stronger?



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Its my first thread here and I have a great burning question to ask you folks as I am very curious to find out...

What would you say are your biggest struggles you are having right now when trying to get stronger?

I look forward to hearing your responses, thanks in advance to anyone who replies!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Cutting at the moment so strength gains are very minimal


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Trying to get gym time. on your own with 5 kids dosnt give you much free time. That's my only problem atm.


----------



## FlamingWeasel (Aug 20, 2013)

The Thing said:


> trying not to put on too much fat whilst eating in a surplus for strength gains


Very true mate. Working out the best diet to ensure optimized gains is it for me. I love to lift so that's not an issue at all.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

StrengthInt said:


> What would you say are your biggest struggles you are having right now when trying to get stronger?


everytime i add more weight the bar gets heavier


----------



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

The Thing said:


> trying not to put on too much fat whilst eating in a surplus for strength gains


And what sort of things have you been doing with your nutrition while looking to get stronger to manage your body composition?


----------



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

troponin said:


> Cutting at the moment so strength gains are very minimal


So you are struggling to make any strength gains while following your caloric restrictive diet?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> everytime i add more weight the bar gets heavier


just get a lighter bar :tongue:


----------



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

bigtoe900 said:


> Trying to get gym time. on your own with 5 kids dosnt give you much free time. That's my only problem atm.


So time is a factor for you then? So would you say if you managed your day more effectively you would be able to make more time to train etc etc?


----------



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> everytime i add more weight the bar gets heavier


So are you saying your having a tough time breaking through that glass ceiling that your strength gains have reached?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

StrengthInt said:


> So are you saying your having a tough time breaking through that glass ceiling that your strength gains have reached?


tbh i was just being a dick as usual 

but yeah i have struggled with plateaus recently in different lifts

bench press, i managed to get over this with drop sets

squats, i done box squats once a week which helped improve weight

deadlifts, changed up with deficits and higher rep ranges at working sets which increased my 1 rep max


----------



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

The Thing said:


> by steadily increasing my macros. im no expert at all but i would rather only increase my cals by 100 per week until i hit the right spot where im getting a little stronger and not putting on barely any fat
> 
> first week i would add 100 cals, same split of macros so only adding a grams on each nothing major
> 
> ...


So for you is it the lack of the basic sound underpinning knowledge of nutrition which is holding you back?

Just out of interest are you keeping your protein intake constant while manipulating your carbs & fats?


----------



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> tbh i was just being a dick as usual
> 
> but yeah i have struggled with plateaus recently in different lifts
> 
> ...


Their is nothing worse than hitting a glass ceiling with your strength gains, so I applaud you for overcoming them...

But when you had reached your glass ceiling what decisions did you make consciously in your mind that helped you overcome your strength gain drought? (Did you have to majorly adjust your mindset or anything)


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

StrengthInt said:


> Their is nothing worse than hitting a glass ceiling with your strength gains, so I applaud you for overcoming them...
> 
> But when you had reached your glass ceiling what decisions did you make consciously in your mind that helped you overcome your strength gain drought? (Did you have to majorly adjust your mindset or anything)


the only thing with a glass ceiling is theres always another floor ahead

wasnt an adjustment in mindset, i just had to see where my weakness was and read up on how to overcome them, put the methods into practice and got the results i was after

but as i said now i have pushed myself i am now approaching another stall and will need to go back to these methods in the hope that i can again proceed further


----------



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

The Thing said:


> didnt understand any of that
> 
> as far as i can understand
> 
> ...


Thanks for your participation in answering my thread question!


----------



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> the only thing with a glass ceiling is theres always another floor ahead
> 
> wasnt an adjustment in mindset, i just had to see where my weakness was and read up on how to overcome them, put the methods into practice and got the results i was after
> 
> but as i said now i have pushed myself i am now approaching another stall and will need to go back to these methods in the hope that i can again proceed further


Kudos for being a badass action taker, what was it like to get outside your comfort zone, work hard at it and plough into the unknown?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

StrengthInt said:


> Kudos for being a badass action taker, what was it like to get outside your comfort zone, work hard at it and plough into the unknown?


pffft nothing badass about it, its the same as life, we have obstacles in our way at times and just need to get over them

lol its all outside of my comfort zone, its all hard work even the 80% lifts take their toll when done right

my lifts are no where near impressive and everyone gets a plateau, some for different reasons, but at the end of the day its basically all the same, find the weakness and work on it - improve -stall - fix the weakness - repeat


----------



## StrengthInt (Jul 21, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> pffft nothing badass about it, its the same as life, we have obstacles in our way at times and just need to get over them
> 
> lol its all outside of my comfort zone, its all hard work even the 80% lifts take their toll when done right
> 
> my lifts are no where near impressive and everyone gets a plateau, some for different reasons, but at the end of the day its basically all the same, find the weakness and work on it - improve -stall - fix the weakness - repeat


But the problem I think is individuals shy away from the true problem and never look to overcome their obstacles to the point they are beheld to their own inner resistance. To make a shift in the right direction hard work but done smartly is definitely one way to overcome the obstacle an person is facing!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

StrengthInt said:


> But the problem I think is individuals shy away from the true problem and never look to overcome their obstacles to the point they are beheld to their own inner resistance. To make a shift in the right direction hard work but done smartly is definitely one way to overcome the obstacle an person is facing!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Forever cutting, only ever done one bulk :sad:

Hoping to get really lean by September time, and get on a really slow lean bulk


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Been lacking the energy and therefore motivation to train because of the heat lately. Raised body temperature from the Ostarine doesn't help either :laugh:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mental barriers


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

oh and a tweaked left rotator


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

At 53 it seems to be more about staying as strong as you were rather than getting much stronger.

That said though, Test and Var last year made me the strongest I have ever been in my life so will probably have another crack at that again this year!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

As you get older you are more prone to injury as you push yourself harder to get the gains... It's a balancing act.

And this heat make me feel like I'm going to keel over when training - I haven't ... Yet. :whistling:


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

StrengthInt said:


> But the problem I think is individuals shy away from the true problem and never look to overcome their obstacles to the point they are beheld to their own inner resistance. To make a shift in the right direction hard work but done smartly is definitely one way to overcome the obstacle an person is facing!


Oh, dear Oracle, through this deep and meaningful, albeit highly inarticulate and really confusing, manor in which you write your words (arguably riddles), I can feel a ghostly connection to you.

Please assure ones self that thou is to live a long and prosperous life? Oh, dear great one, please aid me and guide me in my struggle throughout this long and taxing journey that we call life.

Dude, can you just cut out all the sh*t and be more concise and to the point - because the points you make can be made far more precise, short-handed and altogether less confusing for us poor c*nts. It's like having a f*cking dialect with Bilbo Baggins down at the shire!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

StrengthInt said:


> So you are struggling to make any strength gains while following your caloric restrictive diet?


Yeah, just stuck on weights at the moment. Not making any progress as my body has no extra nutrients to grow muscle with due to a caloric deficit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

My struggle with getting stronger ????? Probably making my muscles bigger.


----------



## peterdwarf (Jan 6, 2014)

Injuries. At the beggining of the year i got a small tear on my right supraspinatus. after recovery and going back to training again, something is wrong now on my left rotator cuff.

After it is sorted there is nothing else to stop me


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

StrengthInt said:


> So time is a factor for you then? So would you say if you managed your day more effectively you would be able to make more time to train etc etc?


 lol my day is managed for me, 4 kids under 5 is non stop all day. But to answer you, yes time is my only limiting factor atm. I don't think I am the only one with this problem though. A lot of people work long hours and travel a lot to and from work so trying to slot an hour or two at the gym can be a challenge.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Moving back from Australia, apart from that - trying to get a decent calorie surplus in without growing titties


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

being consistent with my diet, definitely the hardest part, 4 good days and 2 bad just slows down my gains too much, right now I've accepted I'm maintaining till summer is over, need a break from all the diet crap every so often!


----------

